# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  روش ساده پاسخ به 20%  تست هاي رياضي  كنكور

## aat

يكي از روش هاي مهم پاسخ به تست هاي رياضي كنكور در دروس ديفرانسيل و رياضي پايه 

روش عددگذاري است كه با دانستن جزئيات و تمرين ، مي توانيد تا 20% تست هاي دروس فوق را به 

درستي پاسخ دهيد.

يادتان باشد در كنكورهاي سال هاي اخير بيش از نيمي از دانش آموزان درصد منفي يا نزديك صفر كسب 

كرده اند.

----------


## Phenotype_2

همین؟

----------


## pouria98

:troll (7):
وای مرسی ، نمیدونستم اینا رو...

----------


## aat

> همین؟


نه پسر خوب

در آينده نزديك نمونه تست هم ارائه خواهم كرد

----------


## Phenotype_2

> نه پسر خوب
> 
> در آينده نزديك نمونه تست هم ارائه خواهم كرد


مرسی... ولی نیاز نیست بگردین یک "از" ده میلیون تستی که ممکنه با جایگزاری حل بشه یکی رو پیدا کنین. همین که نکته رو گفتین کافیه. لزت بردیم. 20 درصد حساب دیفرانسیل کمی اغراق امیز نیست؟ کمی ها!!! ن خیلی. مثلا 40 برابر مقدار واقعی!

----------


## aat

> مرسی... ولی نیاز نیست بگردین یک "از" ده میلیون تستی که ممکنه با جایگزاری حل بشه یکی رو پیدا کنین. همین که نکته رو گفتین کافیه. لزت بردیم. 20 درصد حساب دیفرانسیل کمی اغراق امیز نیست؟ کمی ها!!! ن خیلی. مثلا 40 برابر مقدار واقعی!


تست هايي كه با عددگذاري قابل حل است واقعاً حدود 20% تستهاي دروس ديفرانسيل و رياضي پايه 

است.

محاسبه اش خيلي ساده است :

تعداد كل تست هاي دروس فوق 24 يا 25 است و در سال هاي اخير حدود 5  تست با اين روش حل شد

كه با يك تقسيم ساده در صد مذكور بدست مي آيد

----------


## jarvis

> مرسی... ولی نیاز نیست بگردین یک "از" ده میلیون تستی که ممکنه با جایگزاری حل بشه یکی رو پیدا کنین. همین که نکته رو گفتین کافیه. لزت بردیم. 20 درصد حساب دیفرانسیل کمی اغراق امیز نیست؟ کمی ها!!! ن خیلی. مثلا 40 برابر مقدار واقعی!


آقا من با نظر شما موافقم ولی انصافا شما که انقد باسوادی باید بدونی لذت رو با ز نمی نویسن و همچنین اضافه رو با ز!

----------


## Ultra

راه ریاضی این نیست

اشتباه نکنید
ریاضی فقط به زمان و تمرین و پشتکار احتیاج داره
همین

----------


## roshana

من برم برتر بشم بیام  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

شاید دوسه تا تست اینجوری حل بشه تو کنکور
گول نخورین

----------


## roshana

> شاید دوسه تا تست اینجوری حل بشه تو کنکور
> گول نخورین




من  گول خوردم 
الان دارم برتر میشم 
تورو خدا یکی بگه چیکار کنم؟؟
 :Yahoo (4): ))))))
 :Yahoo (4): )))))))

----------


## Ultra

> من  گول خوردم 
> الان دارم برتر میشم 
> تورو خدا یکی بگه چیکار کنم؟؟
> ))))))
> )))))))


خب برای 20 سوال دیگه هم چندتا تکنیک ناب معرفی کنن

بریم برای صد
به امید خدا

----------


## roshana

> خب برای 20 سوال دیگه هم چندتا تکنیک ناب معرفی کنن
> 
> بریم برای صد
> به امید خدا



من یه تکنیک دارم بهش میگن چشم عقاب
برگه ی کناری رو دید میزنی  :Yahoo (4): )
اینم بیست تای دیگه به لطف خدا جور شد
منو این همه خوشبختی محاله  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ultra

> من یه تکنیک دارم بهش میگن چشم عقاب
> برگه ی کناری رو دید میزنی )
> اینم بیست تای دیگه به لطف خدا جور شد
> منو این همه خوشبختی محاله


یعنی هرکس 100 نمیزنه چشماش ضعیفه؟!


 :Yahoo (39):

----------


## roshana

> یعنی هرکس 100 نمیزنه چشماش ضعیفه؟!




اگه صد نزنید دو حالت داره : 
1 -چشماتون ضعیفه 
2 - از تکنیک های استارتر این پست بهره نجستید  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Nahal

> من یه تکنیک دارم بهش میگن چشم عقاب
> برگه ی کناری رو دید میزنی )
> اینم بیست تای دیگه به لطف خدا جور شد
> منو این همه خوشبختی محاله


حالا اگه کناریت وضعش از تو داغون تر بود چی؟ :Yahoo (4): 
این بیست تا هم پر...منفی نشه یه وقت... :Yahoo (94):

----------


## roshana

> حالا اگه کناریت وضعش از تو داغون تر بود چی؟
> این بیست تا هم پر...منفی نشه یه وقت...



اه .... لعن.تی فکرشو نکرده بودم  :Yahoo (21): |||
من دیگه تکنیک نمیدم
این وظیفه رو به استارتر میسپرم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Ultra

> حالا اگه کناریت وضعش از تو داغون تر بود چی؟
> این بیست تا هم پر...منفی نشه یه وقت...


یه تکنیک ناب میگه که
هرکه در این بزم مقرب تر است
جام بلا بیشترش میدهد
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Nahal

> اه .... لعن.تی فکرشو نکرده بودم |||
> من دیگه تکنیک نمیدم
> این وظیفه رو به استارتر میسپرم



آره تکنیکاش کاربردیه...
ایشالا با یه تکنیک دیگه ما رو به درصد 40 که آرزوی خیلیاست میرسونه... :Yahoo (79):

----------


## roshana

> آره تکنیکاش کاربردیه...
> ایشالا با یه تکنیک دیگه ما رو به درصد 40 که آرزوی خیلیاست میرسونه...



ما همه پیرو توییم استارتر  :Yahoo (4): 
من مریدشون شدم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Phenotype_2

> ما همه پیرو توییم استارتر 
> من مریدشون شدم


40 چرا؟ شما رو 60 حساب کن اره اگه نصبتهای مثلثاتی زوایای صفر و 360 رو هم حفظ کنید ریاضی رو ب حول قوه قلمی"میزنید".

----------


## fatemeh77

بعله خیلی از سوالای تابع و براکت و قدرمطلق با جایگذاری حل میشه! 
ولی خب طراح کنکورم از پشت کوه نیومده  :Yahoo (21):  اگه بازه بدن مشکلی نیس ولی یهو تو سوال بگن شامل چند عدد صحیح میشه میخاید چیکار کنید  :Yahoo (50): 


البتع یچیزی بگم. . . تو یه آزمون دو تا از سوالای هندسه رو با خط کش حل کردم o_O
باشد ک رستگار شویم  :Yahoo (83):

----------


## amirbay

> يكي از روش هاي مهم پاسخ به تست هاي رياضي كنكور در دروس ديفرانسيل و رياضي پايه 
> 
> روش عددگذاري است كه با دانستن جزئيات و تمرين ، مي توانيد تا 20% تست هاي دروس فوق را به 
> 
> درستي پاسخ دهيد.
> 
> يادتان باشد در كنكورهاي سال هاي اخير بيش از نيمي از دانش آموزان درصد منفي يا نزديك صفر كسب 
> 
> كرده اند.


مرسی از اینکه ذهن بچه هارو درگیر کردید ...
لططفا دست پر بیاید

----------


## saeedkh76

منم با عدد گذاری تست میزدم
البته بعضی مواقع حسیم میشه زد
مثلا سر جلسه تو گزینه ها کیز میکنی بعد میگی اگه طراح بودم کدومشو جواب میذاشتم که هیشکی به ذهنش نرسه؟؟؟
بعد همونو میزدم
تو یه آزمون فیزیک کانون 2 تا تست اینجوری زدم

----------


## Phenotype_2

> بعله خیلی از سوالای تابع و براکت و قدرمطلق با جایگذاری حل میشه! 
> ولی خب طراح کنکورم از پشت کوه نیومده  اگه بازه بدن مشکلی نیس ولی یهو تو سوال بگن شامل چند عدد صحیح میشه میخاید چیکار کنید 
> 
> 
> البتع یچیزی بگم. . . تو یه آزمون دو تا از سوالای هندسه رو با خط کش حل کردم o_O
> باشد ک رستگار شویم


واو... میشه بگین با خط کش فرق بین رادیکال دو و رادیکال سه یا 1.4 یا هفت پنجم رو چطور میشه تشخیص داد؟
کنکور ازمایشی بود؟ 
شما ک کارت خروج از جلسه داشتین...خط کش رو راه دادن سر جلسه ازمون؟
بعدش با خط کش چطور مثلا تونستین مثلث رو رسم کنین؟

----------


## aat

> راه ریاضی این نیست
> 
> اشتباه نکنید
> ریاضی فقط به زمان و تمرین و پشتکار احتیاج داره
> همین


حرف شما كاملا صحيح است

اما فراموش نكنيد كنكور يك مسابقه بزرگ است و

هدف در آن كسب بالاترين امتياز مي باشد

حالا اگر بتوانيد با روش هاي ساده از درصد صفر يا منفي اجتناب كنيد اشكال دارد؟

يادتان باشد شيوه و روش حل تست امتيازي ندارد بلكه پاسخ صحيح امتياز دارد

موفق و سربلند باشيد

----------


## Ultra

> حرف شما كاملا صحيح است
> 
> اما فراموش نكنيد كنكور يك مسابقه بزرگ است و
> 
> هدف در آن كسب بالاترين امتياز مي باشد
> 
> حالا اگر بتوانيد با روش هاي ساده از درصد صفر يا منفي اجتناب كنيد اشكال دارد؟
> 
> يادتان باشد شيوه و روش حل تست امتيازي ندارد بلكه پاسخ صحيح امتياز دارد
> ...


درسته 
روش حل مهم نیست
ولی ریاضیات دبیرستان پایه ریاضیات دانشگاهه
کسی که مهندسی میخونه
بلد نباشه حد بگیره یا مشتق و اتگرال و امثالهم
واسه من که گریه آوره
خدا به داد دبفرانسیل برسه
شما بگو مخرج مشترک

خدا به داد آینده کشور ما برسه 
با این سطح فکر
و علم مهندس هایی که آینده خودمون بهشون احتیاج داریم

الهی
اهدنا الصراط المستقیم

----------


## aat

> درسته 
> روش حل مهم نیست
> ولی ریاضیات دبیرستان پایه ریاضیات دانشگاهه
> کسی که مهندسی میخونه
> بلد نباشه حد بگیره یا مشتق و اتگرال و امثالهم
> واسه من که گریه آوره
> خدا به داد دبفرانسیل برسه
> شما بگو مخرج مشترک
> 
> ...



اين روش براي دو گروه سودمند است:

1- دانش آموزاني كه به هر دليل در رياضيات ضعيف هستند

2- دانش آموزان متوسط و قوي كه مايلند زمان بيشتري براي تستهاي مفهومي داشته باشند

هدف از معرفي اين روش درس نخواندن و سطحي درس خواندن نيست

بلكه كسب امتياز بالاتر است

در طول حدود بيست سال تدريسم ، شاگرداني داشتم كه در دبيرستان متوسط بوده اند اما در 

دانشگاه با انگيزه بالاتري درس خوانده اند و حتي در مسابقات بتن امريكا رتبه اول جهان شدند و

در حال حاضر در مقطع دكتري مشغول به تحصيل مي باشند

پس ممكن است همين دانش آمزان ضعيف ، روزي با انگيزه و تلاش بيشتر ، آينده درخشاني داشته 

باشند آنها را دست كم نگيريد.

----------


## پویا دقتی

با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر خدمت دوستان عزیز

ما با مطالعه منابع مناسب و تست زنی می تونیم ان شا الله به درصد مطلوب برسیم

ریاضی رو باید یاد گرفت و با حقه بازی شاید بشه به دو سه تست کنکور جواب داد ولی قطعا در آینده تحصیلیمون به مشکل برمیخوریم 

کسی که ریاضی رو یاد نگیره ، نمی تونه واحد های ریاضی دانشگاه رو پاس کنه و این شخص چون فقط شامورتی بازی بلده و ریاضی رو با به اصطلاح روش ! عدد گذاری حل می کنه

پس از مدتی سرخورده میشه و یا به فکر میفته که دبیر بگیره تا ریاضی رو بهش یاد بده ! ....... ( حتی بعضی از رشته های علوم تجربی هم واحد ریاضی دارن )

راه برای پول دراوردن و معروف شدن زیاده ...... ان شا الله خدا به ما توفیق بده تا با استفاده از روش صواب بتونیم به مردم خدمت کنیم و نه با نابود کردن پایه ریاضی داوطلبان کنکور که بر اثر

ساده لوحی ( و یا اشتیاق بسیار به قبولی در دانشگاه ) خودشون رو اسیر این به اصطلاح تکنیک ! ها می کنند

خداوند همه ما رو به راه راست هدایت کنه ....... ان شا الله

----------


## JavADiiI74

چقد هم ماشالا همه برای این بنده خدا دارای دعای خیر میکنن!! انگار ما همه توی صراط الراستقیم هستیم و فقط ایشون هستن که منحرف و گمراه و خائن و جانی به علم مردم!!!!!!
اینم شده راهی واسه نشون ....!!! کوبیدن ....!!!!
گاهی خیلی خوب میشه اگه یه نگاه به سر تا پای وجودمون بکنیم ببینیم خودمون هم ...
* منم موافق این روش ها نیستم اما ...
خدایا منو به راه راست هدایت کن

----------


## aat

> با عرض سلام و وقت بخیر خدمت دوستان عزیز
> 
> ما با مطالعه منابع مناسب و تست زنی می تونیم ان شا الله به درصد مطلوب برسیم
> 
> ریاضی رو باید یاد گرفت و با حقه بازی شاید بشه به دو سه تست کنکور جواب داد ولی قطعا در آینده تحصیلیمون به مشکل برمیخوریم 
> 
> کسی که ریاضی رو یاد نگیره ، نمی تونه واحد های ریاضی دانشگاه رو پاس کنه و این شخص چون فقط شامورتی بازی بلده و ریاضی رو با به اصطلاح روش ! عدد گذاری حل می کنه
> 
> پس از مدتی سرخورده میشه و یا به فکر میفته که دبیر بگیره تا ریاضی رو بهش یاد بده ! ....... ( حتی بعضی از رشته های علوم تجربی هم واحد ریاضی دارن )
> ...



جناب  تصور مي كنم چند مطلب زير راهگشاي برداشت و قضاوت نادرست شما باشد:

1- روش عددگذاري براي دروس دانشگاه نيست بلكه براي كمك به امتياز بالاتر

فقط در كنكور است و اصلاً كمكي به پاس كردن دروس رياضي دانشگاه نمي كند

2- شايد شما تصور كرديد غرض از طرح روش عددگذاري ، معروف شدن باشد جهت رفع اين شائبه

نكاتي را در مورد خودم عرض مي كنم:

                  كسيكه فارغ اتحصيل دانشگاه شريف است و حدود بيش از بيست سال در بهترين مدارس 

                  تهران مثل رشد، مفيد، دبيرستان دانشگاه امير كبير و... تدريس نموده نيازي به معروف شدن

                  آنهم در انجمن كنكور ندارد. 

3- افرادي در اين انجمن در حدي كه مختصر آشنا شدم (وحتي از مديران ) با روش هاي خاص سعي در

هدايت دانش آموزان براي كسب درآمد دارند تحت عناوين مشاوره و .... 

و اين از نظر شما بلا اشكال است ولي با معرفي روش عددگذاري ، گمان هاي بلا وجه در بيان شما ديده 

شد كه دور از انصاف است

4- بنده كي گفتم كه با روش عددگذاري شما رياضياتتان به فلك ميرسد؟

5- كسي كه مختصر اطلاعي از تدريس و درس رياضي داشته باشد ميداند كه با روشي مثل عددگذاري

پايه رياضي نابود نمي شود.و شايد انگيزه بخش هم باشد

6- دانش آموزان آنقدر كه شما تصور مي كنيد ساده لوح نيستند و تمام محصولات پيشنهادي و احياناً 

كلاسها را بررسي كرده و سپس تصميم به تهيه و يا شركت در آنها مي كنند 

7- باز هم تاكيد ميكنم كه روش عددگذاري فقط يك روش از ميان روشهاي متعدد حل تست رياضي است

نه يك حقه و كلك.

با آرزوي توفيق بيشتر شما

----------


## jarvis

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم
سلام؛ اما بعد(!):
1- بنده پیشنهاد میکنم شما خودتان را کامل معرفی کنید به یقین کسی که در شریف خوانده و بیست سال در مدارسی چون مفید و ... در داده سطح انجمنی چون انجمن کنکور را خیلی بالا خواهد برد. امید است رستگار شوید.
2- در مورد روش مکشوف شما،موسوم به عدد گذاری،لازم به ذکر است کسی که فهمی از مطالب نداشته باشد نمی تواند از عدد گذاری استفاده کند. هر روش سریعی زمانی نتیجه بخش است که فرد روش عادی را بداند و بعد با استفاده از تکنیک ها و ارواش(جمع روش بی سوادها :Yahoo (4): )سریع به رتبه بالاتر فکر کند. در واقع هم اکنون فقط باید مفهوم را چسبید و بعد به تکنیک و روش سریع پرداخت.
و من الله توفیق ...
dmb#

----------


## پویا دقتی

> جناب  تصور مي كنم چند مطلب زير راهگشاي برداشت و قضاوت نادرست شما باشد:
> 
> 1- روش عددگذاري براي دروس دانشگاه نيست بلكه براي كمك به امتياز بالاتر
> 
> فقط در كنكور است و اصلاً كمكي به پاس كردن دروس رياضي دانشگاه نمي كند
> 
> 2- شايد شما تصور كرديد غرض از طرح روش عددگذاري ، معروف شدن باشد جهت رفع اين شائبه
> 
> نكاتي را در مورد خودم عرض مي كنم:
> ...



از پاسخی که فرمودین ممنونم

سابقه تحصیلی و تدریس شما گویای همه چیز هست و من از صحبت کردن با شما خوشحالم

به هر حال قبل از شما هم افراد زیادی بودند که مسائل ریاضی رو با چنین روش هایی حل کردن و باهاشون صحبت کردم و معایب بسیار این روش رو براشون بیان کردم

در مواردی هم که فرمودین بنده به هیچ عنوان قصد بی احترامی به شما رو نداشتم و اگه چنین برداشتی شده ازتون عذر می خوام

ولی همچنان تاکید می کنم وقتی راه برای یادگیری ریاضیات و لذت بردن از حل مسائلش وجود داره و کتاب های متعددی برای هر سلیقه در این باره نوشته شده ، دیگه نیازی به این روش ها نیست

و ارائه محصولی از جانب شما فقط بچه ها رو بیشتر سردرگم می کنه ..... ضمنا اثرات سوء همچین روش هایی(چه در ریاضی و چه در فیزیک)در دانشگاه خودشو بیشتر نشون میده

شما که دوست ندارین بچه ها در کنکور نتیجه بگیرین و بعد در پاس کردن واحد های دانشگاهی مشکل داشته باشن ؟

----------


## مسیح

> يكي از روش هاي مهم پاسخ به تست هاي رياضي كنكور در دروس ديفرانسيل و رياضي پايه 
> 
> روش عددگذاري است كه با دانستن جزئيات و تمرين ، مي توانيد تا 20% تست هاي دروس فوق را به 
> 
> درستي پاسخ دهيد.
> 
> يادتان باشد در كنكورهاي سال هاي اخير بيش از نيمي از دانش آموزان درصد منفي يا نزديك صفر كسب 
> 
> كرده اند.


نمونه ای از سوال هایی که میگین با سال کنکورش بذارین.همینجور گفتنش که دردیو دوا نمیکنه.بعدم تا جایی که میدونم این روش مال سالهای قبل 84 بوده بیشتر اما باز یه سوالهایی هستن تو ریاضی و فیزیک که رد گزینه میشن (نه عدد گذاری)
حالا اگه سوالا رو بذارین بهتره

----------


## aat

> نمونه ای از سوال هایی که میگین با سال کنکورش بذارین.همینجور گفتنش که دردیو دوا نمیکنه.بعدم تا جایی که میدونم این روش مال سالهای قبل 84 بوده بیشتر اما باز یه سوالهایی هستن تو ریاضی و فیزیک که رد گزینه میشن (نه عدد گذاری)
> حالا اگه سوالا رو بذارین بهتره



با سلام

همينطور كه قبلاً عرض كردم روش عددگذاري در سال هاي اخير هم كاربرد داشته و قابل استفاده 

بوده است كه در اولين فرصت حتماً خدمتتون ارائه خواهم كرد.اما اگر مايليد در حال حاضر نمونه 

تستها را ببينيد ، 2 نمونه تست  كنكور 94 را با مختصر توضيح در باره اين روش ، بصورت فايل رايگان در 

صفحه  Home  دانلود نماييد.

تذكر مهم : در اين صفحه از شما درخواست مي كنه تا ايميل خودتون را وارد نماييد و اين درخواست 

فقط به دليل اين است كه ساير فايل ها را به ايميل عزيزان ارسال نماييم . عزيزاني كه مايل به وارد 

كردن ايميل خود نيستند به صفحه مراجعه نكنند.

البته ممكنه انجمن اين كار را تبليغ قلمداد كنه اما فكر ميكنم ارائه فايل رايگان مشكلي نداشته باشه

دوست عزيزي نوشته بودند كه ما ميخواهيم با دريافت ايميل افراد ، ايميل آنها را اسپم كنيم و يا ...

درصورتي كه اين كار غير عقلي و بي فايده است.

----------


## aat

> از پاسخی که فرمودین ممنونم
> 
> سابقه تحصیلی و تدریس شما گویای همه چیز هست و من از صحبت کردن با شما خوشحالم
> 
> به هر حال قبل از شما هم افراد زیادی بودند که مسائل ریاضی رو با چنین روش هایی حل کردن و باهاشون صحبت کردم و معایب بسیار این روش رو براشون بیان کردم
> 
> در مواردی هم که فرمودین بنده به هیچ عنوان قصد بی احترامی به شما رو نداشتم و اگه چنین برداشتی شده ازتون عذر می خوام
> 
> ولی همچنان تاکید می کنم وقتی راه برای یادگیری ریاضیات و لذت بردن از حل مسائلش وجود داره و کتاب های متعددی برای هر سلیقه در این باره نوشته شده ، دیگه نیازی به این روش ها نیست
> ...


با سلام به جناب دقتي

دانش آموزان  كنكوري حداقل يازده سال رياضي خوانده اند و يك حداقلي از درس رياضي را آموخته اند

حالا در سال پيش دانشگاهي با يك حجم عظيمي از مطالب سالهاي گذشته روبرو هستند كه بايد 

يادگيري آنها را كامل كرده و دروس رياضي پيش را نيز آموخته و به مرحله تسلط برسند كه براي 

اكثرشان از لحاظ زماني غير ممكن است.

مطالبي كه شما در مورد حل مسائل رياضي و لذت بردن از آنها بيان مي كنيد كاملاً درست است 

و ما هم در كلاسها همواره همين را اولويت مي دهيم اما:

دانش آموزان داراي سطوح مختلف و ميزان انگيزه هاي متفاوت هستند كه حداقل دو گروه از دانش 

آموزان نياز به استفاده از روشهاي انگيزه بخش و ساده تر دارند:

دسته اول : دانش آموزان با انگيزه ضعيف و يا بي انگيزه 

دسته دوم : دانش آموزان با سطح رياضي كم

چه بسا دانش آموزني كه قيد خواندن رياضي را زده اند و در كنكور قطعاً درصد منفي يا صفر را 

كسب مي نمايند (متاسفانه بيش از نيمي از داوطلبان اينطور هستند) ،  اگر با روشهاي ساده آشنا 

شوند بتوانند برخي مباحث را تقويت كرده وبه درستي پاسخ دهند و از درصد صفر يا منفي خلاصي 

يابند و مثلاً 15% كسب كنند ، شايد انگيزه بيشتري پيدا كرده و اين نتيجه ، مشوق تلاش بيشتر آنان 

در آينده تحصيلي (دانشگاه) شود.

لذا ، روش هاي ساده ، تا اندازه اي اثرگذار و سودمند خواهند بود .

موفق باشيد

----------


## ali_reza_sbt

آقا ولی خدایی فقط یه سری از سوالا پتانسیل حل شدن با این روشو دارن که پیداکردنشون تو کنکور وقت میگیره

----------


## fatemeh77

> واو... میشه بگین با خط کش فرق بین رادیکال دو و رادیکال سه یا 1.4 یا هفت پنجم رو چطور میشه تشخیص داد؟
> کنکور ازمایشی بود؟ 
> شما ک کارت خروج از جلسه داشتین...خط کش رو راه دادن سر جلسه ازمون؟
> بعدش با خط کش چطور مثلا تونستین مثلث رو رسم کنین؟


آخه سوالش رادیکالی نبود،  یه مثلث بود طول یه ضلعو داده بود یه ضلع دیگرو میخواست ( البته سوال همین نبودا،  اون ضلع بدست اوردنش فرمول میخواست هندسه 2 مبحث دایره بود، اندازه ی واقعی ضلع معلوم و محهولو با خط کش اندازه گرفتم و با اندازه ای ک سوال واس ضلع معلوم گفته بود گذاشتم تو تناسب و مقدار دقیقش بدست اومد  :Yahoo (94):  
البته این شاهکارمو تو خونه و بعد آزمون انجام دادم  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (83): 
چیز عجیبی نیس بعضی وختا از اینکارا میکنم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## newpath

> آخه سوالش رادیکالی نبود،  یه مثلث بود طول یه ضلعو داده بود یه ضلع دیگرو میخواست ( البته سوال همین نبودا،  اون ضلع بدست اوردنش فرمول میخواست هندسه 2 مبحث دایره بود، اندازه ی واقعی ضلع معلوم و محهولو با خط کش اندازه گرفتم و با اندازه ای ک سوال واس ضلع معلوم گفته بود گذاشتم تو تناسب و مقدار دقیقش بدست اومد  
> البته این شاهکارمو تو خونه و بعد آزمون انجام دادم 
> چیز عجیبی نیس بعضی وختا از اینکارا میکنم


یاد مولف کتاب هندسه گاج میفتم .. گفت بود هر جا تو هندسه کم آوردین با خط کش حساب کنین

----------


## newpath

> جناب  تصور مي كنم چند مطلب زير راهگشاي برداشت و قضاوت نادرست شما باشد:
> 
> 1- روش عددگذاري براي دروس دانشگاه نيست بلكه براي كمك به امتياز بالاتر
> 
> فقط در كنكور است و اصلاً كمكي به پاس كردن دروس رياضي دانشگاه نمي كند
> 
> 2- شايد شما تصور كرديد غرض از طرح روش عددگذاري ، معروف شدن باشد جهت رفع اين شائبه
> 
> نكاتي را در مورد خودم عرض مي كنم:
> ...


مدرسان شریفم یه کتاب داده واسه ریاضی مهندسی ... که از 6 7 تا تست میشه تقریبا 2 تاشو با عدد گذاری حل کرد ... روش نوینی نسیت و بنظرم ضررش بیشتر از سودشه

----------

